# A small group of survival manuals



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

For new preppers, I have included a few manuals. Take care.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Its been a long time since I last saw you here - welcome back! :wave:

Thanks for the links!


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*well Hi!*



NaeKid said:


> Its been a long time since I last saw you here - welcome back! :wave:
> 
> Thanks for the links!


Hi NaeKid, doing well, eh? I'm still kicking, had a small argument with a bout of prostate cancer. It lost.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Drumrunner said:


> Hi NaeKid, doing well, eh? I'm still kicking, had a small argument with a bout of prostate cancer. It lost.


I am glad that it lost ... one of my good friends is in that same battle right now, I am hopin' that he also kicks-its-butt!


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*thoughts are with you*



NaeKid said:


> I am glad that it lost ... one of my good friends is in that same battle right now, I am hopin' that he also kicks-its-butt!


yes, I also hope he beats it. As I was reading some of the threads, it seems to me that there are quite a few new people who have joined since was last here. Good to see more folks interested in prepping.


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*a few more*

a few more


----------



## thoughtsofTHAtmom (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for these!


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Not seeing the links


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> Not seeing the links


try to right-click on them and "open in a new tab"


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice thread Drumruner!
GJ on kicking C's butt!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah, thanks! Grabbed a couple that I was looking for.


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*good.*



Sentry18 said:


> Yeah, thanks! Grabbed a couple that I was looking for.


Hope they prove useful for you


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Has your CD-ROM been updated at all? Mine is a couple years old.


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*LincTex*



LincTex said:


> Has your CD-ROM been updated at all? Mine is a couple years old.


Yes, updated the original one and created a second as I ran out of room. What is cool is that Preppers Info put most of my pdfs on line for free down load so anyone can get the documents as was my intent originally. You can get them here:
http://preppers.info/Free_Downloads.html

Here are other interesting links that are worth exploring
http://preppers.info/Links.html


----------



## MrsNemoHunter (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you. Lots of good stuff


----------



## ms_a2gwus (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for the links to much needed info!


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

U rock drumrunner


----------



## CothPetrichor (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the share  I am happy to hear that you beat the beast.


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

a couple more


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks! A friend just moved to Montana, the winter survival pdf is very handy for us right now.


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*other manuals*

other manuals


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

some more pdfs


----------

